# After The Burials Tuning for In Dreams?



## Itsmychapel (May 22, 2011)

Im trying to learn pendulum by ear, and was wondering they're 8 string tuning for this song and the album as a whole (I know My Frailty is in G# on a 7)


----------



## RichIKE (May 22, 2011)

according to some of the tabs i have found it can be done in Drop A.


----------



## nostealbucket (May 22, 2011)

Itsmychapel said:


> Im trying to learn pendulum by ear, and was wondering they're 8 string tuning for this song and the album as a whole (I know My Frailty is in G# on a 7)



They switch from drop Ab (G#) and Bb standard. 

My Frailty is drop Ab.
Your troubles will cease... is in F standard.
Pendulum is in Eb (no 7 used)
Breadcrumbs and White Stones is in Bb standard.
To carry you away is in drop Eb I think... (but the majority of it is in Bb)
Sleeper is in Bb standard (the lowest note in the song is C#)
Promises Kept is in F standard (I think..)
AND Encased in Ice is in F standard!


I'm seeing them for the third time (in 1 year ) on the June 1st.


----------

